# wow... that's all I can say.. WOW



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

it seems to me that many people are asking rather uneducated questions in this and other sections reguarding on "what should I buy?" or "What is the best?". Here's the best answer you can get; shop around, do a LOT of research on your purchase and look for testimonials not personal opinions.

My big WOW is there because I think some of you don't even know what you are asking. You should do a little research on what you are questioning and have a better understanding of the product(s) before you decide to buy ANYTHING! You should know what you are buying and why you're buying it! 

As far as car stereo goes, it's a "me-to" virus. Everyone is doing something someone else is already doing to try and get attention and sales. If you want to buy something, don't ask someone else you know about it, you'll get a biased opinion. GET YOUR @$$ OUT THERE AND LISTEN TO IT YOURSELF! Do you want to hear a bunch of people ramble about why everyone else's stuff sucks but theirs? no, you want to hear and experience the car audio setup of your dreams. Find a local dealer and check some stuff out. Don't just buy some crap off the interweb cause this guy told you to, make an educated purchase so you can be proud of what you bought. 

If you can, seek out a specialty shop in your area. The people that work there, work there and not at mcdonald's for a reason. They know their sh!t and love doing it. Whose opinion would you want? Some guy who doesn't even know what he bought or what it's supposed to do? OR someone who is eduacated on what he loves and loves what he does? I know my answer, because I AM the second one. I've been in this for 6 years and I'm constantly wanting to learn more. 

If any of you want a majorly unbiased answer to a question or have a technical problem, shoot it this way. I'll take care of you and won't tell you that your crap sucks or to buy audiobahn stuff cause it's shiny, I'll give you my honest answer. Just do me a favor and don't be ignorant. I like to disassemble ignorant peoples cars.  

Thanks guys - $E-R


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

$E-R, thanks man! We needed something like this, I totally agree with most of what you say. Except that a few, or more than a few, installers dont always know the best thing. I have been on caraudioforum.com for a while and theres always threads popping up about how installers raped the customer with the install price, or they didnt quite know what they did. But I do agree that people should check out their local store and check things out and ask questions because they know more than the average joe who gets a system or any friends (usually).

Do you only work with mainstream stuff or internet stuff too? As in elemental designs, or adire audio.


----------



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

hey-

yeah, I've dealt with just about everything out there, however, I have not even seen the two brands you speak of. I've checked them out on the net but I'd need to get one in my own two hands and be able to take it apart to see what I think. 

you can put all the words down you want...

but the proof's in the puddin'


----------

